# Print to order



## REALami (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, I have been using scalable press to create my catalog and for fulfillment services they gave me a free sample and it looked great I was really excited to use them based on the extensiveness of their products and the quality that I received I've been finding though that there is Sirius customer service issues as well as with submitting orders which is making me want to find an alternative their prices are very low and as I mentioned there catalog is very wide I have not searched too many other companies based on online reviews but the ones I have seen do not have the price or the selection the scalable press does is there another well-known reliable fulfillment service out there preferably one that does not have a monthly subscription charge


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

what kind of products are you looking for?


----------



## REALami (Jul 12, 2017)

Mens and women's shirts, tanks and longsleeves mostly, id like to have more options when needed for pants or shorts and such, hats even, but mostly shirts


----------



## perrygupta (May 24, 2017)

REALami said:


> Mens and women's shirts, tanks and longsleeves mostly, id like to have more options when needed for pants or shorts and such, hats even, but mostly shirts



I can provide you those products in good prices, where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REALami (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm in Arizona, yiure able to provide print to order services on those products


----------



## perrygupta (May 24, 2017)

Sent you a message


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

We have been considering a monthly subscription charge for our fulfillment service. I think it is the way to go for those that are selling a large volume of shirts. For those that are just selling a couple of shirts, it's too easy just to order from a regular online printer and just add do not add the invoice in the comments.


----------



## perrygupta (May 24, 2017)

needtshirtsnow said:


> We have been considering a monthly subscription charge for our fulfillment service. I think it is the way to go for those that are selling a large volume of shirts. For those that are just selling a couple of shirts, it's too easy just to order from a regular online printer and just add do not add the invoice in the comments.




Do you outsource your orders?


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

No, we print our orders.



perrygupta said:


> Do you outsource your orders?


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

There are many smaller businesses who can meet your needs as far as shirts go. Usually they have a quick turn-around, and back their product as their existence depends on customer service and satisfaction


----------



## perrygupta (May 24, 2017)

REALami said:


> I'm in Arizona, yiure able to provide print to order services on those products


Did you get my email?


----------

